# Prüf- und Messingenieur (m/w) gesucht – Standort Rems-Murr-Kreis



## Job Ambition (13 April 2011)

Sehen Sie sich als Prüf- und Messingenieur? 

http://www.jobambition.de/fileadmin/Job_Ambition/Datei/Pruef_und_Messingenieur_m_w.pdf

Dann freuen wir uns auf Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen per E-Mail an die Adresse: bewerbung@jobambition.de

Frau Tzialla-Raber steht Ihnen gerne auch telefonisch zur Verfügung: Tel. + 49 (0) 711 912 918 – 0.

Ihr Job Ambition Team


----------

